# Designing your own ties



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'd like to have ties designed for my waitstaff does anyone have a good source?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You could do it yourself by buying plain ties and getting some fabric paint. You can find this in most fabric stores.

Sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I know my limitations and designing and painting ties are not one of my strengths.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

Look up King menus on the internet. I think they might have what your looking for.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you!


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

There is another one called Chef Works too. They have really neat stuff you mite want to check out.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Another option is to check out your local embroidery place. Some will work with ties. I just ran into someone who had a pearl gray logo embroidered on a black silk? tie. It looked pretty sharp. 

A lot of places it costs about $40 to get your camera ready artwork converted to an embroidery disk--then places cost $5-15 for a single colour logo to be added. 

How much are you looking to spend? There are people out there that will silk screen custom logos/designs. They may have the capability to do ties--or have an alternative option.

Good luck!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks guys~ Kings menu didn't have what I wanted but they had some good prices on other stuff.
Besides chefwear have you guys seen shroom pants?


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

http://www.the-ties-factory.com/Main2.html


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thank you Unichef....I've contacted them and they do not have shroom designs...but we'll see aobut possibly coming up with a design.
Not sure about the volume I don't need 500
but possibly 100. We'll see; they were gracious when I e-mailed them and said their site was difficult for me to manuver in...they were prompt with info.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

great. Do you need my address to send me one? 8=


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Too premature....but I know where you hang out ...if and when I design them I'll ship one too ya.


----------

